# petition to remain a european citizen



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i have just signed this petition as being half British and half german i class myself as an European citizen

and would like to remain one

i have posted this so that people can make up their own mind on this petition and not to stir up an argument as to whether we should or should not

https://www.stayeuropean.org/

barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ta. Done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Signed it a while back as I also consider myself a European citizen.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

+ 1.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

and me


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

et mo

I wonder whether Peribro will, as he is always somewhere around Europe....

>i


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Moi aussi.......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

done


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Et moi...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure that the 'Continental Touring Info' forum was devised for this type of thread - but what do I know ?

This has very little to do with Continental Touring, and is ten years old, but probably still of some relevance -


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

signed


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Best of luck.

Over 4 million signed a Petition for a Second Referendum - do we know the outcome of that ?


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

As we are a part of Europe are we not citizens of Europe so no need to sign a pointless petition.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please read the following:



powerplus said:


> i have posted this so that people can make up their own mind on this petition and not to stir up an argument as to whether we should or should not
> 
> https://www.stayeuropean.org/
> 
> barry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Its got the kiss of death with the lord mayor of London supportig it


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am British and Proud of it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

yarmouth said:


> As we are a part of Europe are we not citizens of Europe so no need to sign a pointless petition.


No. We are not.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No not for me thanks


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

barryd said:


> No. We are not.


Yes we are, you are confusing Europe and the EU, as the EU is not a country you can't be a citizen but you are still a European.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> et mo
> 
> I wonder whether Peribro will, as he is always somewhere around Europe....
> 
> >i


Precisely so Dave! I mean somewhere around Europe rather than signing the petition!

I was European before we joined the Common Market and I remain European now. There is therefore no need for me to sign a petition asking to stay European - it implies that I am somehow no longer European which is of course nonsense.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

yarmouth said:


> Yes we are, you are confusing Europe and the EU, as the EU is not a country you can't be a citizen but you are still a European.


Well I am torn with respecting the OP's wishes (Barry) and not getting into an argument but the facts are we were officially European Citizens since 1993 and are no longer. That isn't hearsay or another "wait and see" it is actually what is happening. When people voted to leave the EU they voted to take away not only their own EU citizenship but also the citizenship of those that very much wanted to retain theirs. Its a pity that it cannot be revoked just for those that voted to leave the EU and those that wished to hang onto their Citizenship retain theirs. I guess that is what this petition is about. I doubt very much it will be successful and even if it were offered unilaterally I suspect Johnson will put a spanner in the works.

On the plus side if Brexiteers keep commenting on it in the hope of causing a bit of argie bargie then at least more people will get to see it and hopefully sign it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Well I am torn with respecting the OP's wishes (Barry) and not getting into an argument but the facts are we were officially European Citizens since 1993 and are no longer. That isn't hearsay or another "wait and see" it is actually what is happening. When people voted to leave the EU they voted to take away not only their own EU citizenship but also the citizenship of those that very much wanted to retain theirs. Its a pity that it cannot be revoked just for those that voted to leave the EU and those that wished to hang onto their Citizenship retain theirs. I guess that is what this petition is about. I doubt very much it will be successful and even if it were offered unilaterally I suspect Johnson will put a spanner in the works.
> 
> On the plus side if Brexiteers keep commenting on it in the hope of causing a bit of argie bargie then at least more people will get to see it and hopefully sign it.


Hold on! So you're saying that before 1993 we weren't European? We were just UK presumably? So what about all those countries in mainland Europe that weren't part of the EEC / EU in 1993 or whenever- did they cease to be European because they weren't in the EU? Did the EU somehow take over the rights to be European? And if that is the case why does my current [wretched] passport say "European Union" on the top of it rather than "Europe"?

So no - we are not and never have been European citizens. We became EU citizens and it is that which we have now renounced. So the petition is an utter nonsense when it proclaims "UK citizens are losing our European citizenship because of Brexit." Presumably written by yet another devotee of Project Fear who can't tell fact from fiction.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

barryd said:


> Well I am torn with respecting the OP's wishes (Barry) and not getting into an argument but the facts are we were officially European Citizens since 1993 and are no longer. That isn't hearsay or another "wait and see" it is actually what is happening. When people voted to leave the EU they voted to take away not only their own EU citizenship but also the citizenship of those that very much wanted to retain theirs. Its a pity that it cannot be revoked just for those that voted to leave the EU and those that wished to hang onto their Citizenship retain theirs. I guess that is what this petition is about. I doubt very much it will be successful and even if it were offered unilaterally I suspect Johnson will put a spanner in the works.
> 
> On the plus side if Brexiteers keep commenting on it in the hope of causing a bit of argie bargie then at least more people will get to see it and hopefully sign it.


How can you be a citizen of a non country, you are a British citizen by dint of birth, you are also European because we are part of Europe or are you saying that the other European countries that are not in the EU are not European citizens? Citizenship is not dictated just because we are not in the EU.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I still believe we will never be European, we are British, a breed on our own. nobody anything like us in the world. We do not have 3 hour lunch breaks, we do not go on strike at the drop of a hat, nor do we consume copious amounts of olive oil and espresso and eat seafood like it is going out of fashion. WE ARE BRITISH- ALWAYS HAVE BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE. 
Placing a few tables and chairs outside a greasy spoon does not constitute being European.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jeeezas! Its a Gammon fest! For motorhomers some of you are really insular. I can just see you trundling around Europe with your vans packed with Heinz baked beans and cheddar cheese from good old British Lidl or Aldi (Both German by the way) shouting and waving your arms at Foreigners who bloody well should learn English. Feck me!

Our European or EU Citizenship if you prefer is something some of us have enjoyed and been privileged to have been part of since 1993 and now we will have no more rights or "citizenship" within Europe than someone from the other side of the world or any third country. I presume none of you are fussed that you will no longer be able to over winter in Spain or do long extended trips into Europe for more than 90 days. No. I reckon you wont be doing any of that in the future. Well surely you will want to spend your hard earned money in Blighty supporting the British economy wont you? Skeggy for you lot from now on!

I am sure you will feel right at home there.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Our European or EU Citizenship if you prefer is something some of us have enjoyed and been privileged to have been part of since 1993 and now we will have no more rights or "citizenship" within Europe than someone from the other side of the world or any third country. I presume none of you are fussed that you will no longer be able to over winter in Spain or do long extended trips into Europe for more than 90 days. No. I reckon you wont be doing any of that in the future. Well surely you will want to spend your hard earned money in Blighty supporting the British economy wont you? Skeggy for you lot from now on!
> 
> I am sure you will feel right at home there.


Really Barry (and Dave) - you'd think that something awful has happened!

People from this country were living and working in France and other EU countries for many many years before the Common Market ever existed. Similarly Brits have been travelling in France (and Europe) for hundreds of years. Why should any of that cease? Whose interest is it going to be in? Is it going to be in the interests of France if the Brits go home or don't keep on holidaying and travelling there? Of course it's not!Are the site owners going to be happy if Brits can't over-winter there?

What we're seeing is posturing and bravado plus unfortunately a lot of scaremongering. The deals at the end will be those that suit both sides and common ground will be found. You can understand why there will be a discussion over fishing but why should there be one over Brits spending their winters (and hard earned) on sites in southern Europe. It defies belief that something that benefits both sides will not get the nod.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Really Barry (and Dave) - you'd think that something awful has happened!
> 
> People from this country were living and working in France and other EU countries for many many years before the Common Market ever existed. Similarly Brits have been travelling in France (and Europe) for hundreds of years. Why should any of that cease? Whose interest is it going to be in? Is it going to be in the interests of France if the Brits go home or don't keep on holidaying and travelling there? Of course it's not!Are the site owners going to be happy if Brits can't over-winter there?
> 
> What we're seeing is posturing and bravado plus unfortunately a lot of scaremongering. The deals at the end will be those that suit both sides and common ground will be found. You can understand why there will be a discussion over fishing but why should there be one over Brits spending their winters (and hard earned) on sites in southern Europe. It defies belief that something that benefits both sides will not get the nod.


You really have learned nothing in four years of discussing Brexit, EU Citizenship and Schengen have you?

Save it for the Brexit thread but to be honest its pointless discussing any of it with Brexiteers. Your post above is just another prime example of how throughout this entire process you just dont think the rules will apply to us. Ending free movement of people it seems was just something many thought would only apply to foreigners coming to the UK. Look up the Schengen rules and show me where it says "Does not apply to Brits as they are special".


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Look up the Schengen rules and show me where it says "Does not apply to Brits as they are special".


Well, here we are on the 25th February and we've left the EU yet Brits aren't being kicked out or denied entry. How can that be? Could it be because there is some discretion over the application of the Schengen Visa Code? Is it possible that as part of the soon to be started negotiations that there may be amendments to the Schengen Visa Code? It's happened in the past and as we know, when the EU says "no", they actually mean "maybe".


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice idea, but I cannot see it ever happening because the EU is not a single country/sovereign state. 

Regardless of whether the U.K. is, or is not, a member of the EU it is, and always will be, a part of the continent of Europe, so it’s citizens are Europeans exactly in the same way as Chinese people are Asians and Mexicans are Americans..



Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

peribro said:


> Well, here we are on the 25th February and we've left the EU yet Brits aren't being kicked out or denied entry. How can that be? Could it be because there is some discretion over the application of the Schengen Visa Code? Is it possible that as part of the soon to be started negotiations that there may be amendments to the Schengen Visa Code? It's happened in the past and as we know, when the EU says "no", they actually mean "maybe".


They're calling it a transition period I believe.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> They're calling it a transition period I believe.


He knows that of course. He is just playing to the Audience no doubt with an inane grin on his face thinking he is nicely winding up those of us that support this venture (the petition) and sadly Ive been daft enough to rise to it. Its hard not to when you have been stripped of something you treasured dearly by a generation harking back to an ideology from the past that actually never existed.

Cue someone suggesting if you dont like the UK that much move or apply for residency in France etc.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> He knows that of course. He is just playing to the Audience no doubt with an inane grin on his face thinking he is nicely winding up those of us that support this venture (the petition) and sadly Ive been daft enough to rise to it. Its hard not to when you have been stripped of something you treasured dearly by a generation harking back to an ideology from the past that actually never existed.
> 
> Cue someone suggesting if you dont like the UK that much move or apply for residency in France etc.


Well I have applied in Poland, but not only because of Brexit, but I have suggested others who want to avoid the Schengen 90/180 rule could with a bit of forethought do the same in an EU country.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Well I have applied in Poland, but not only because of Brexit, but I have suggested others who want to avoid the Schengen 90/180 rule could with a bit of forethought do the same in an EU country.
> 
> Geoff


Not so easy if you your home beyond the UK is a motorhome, and all the more so if you move around Europe.

For us over the last few years spending five or so months (yes I know) in Spain, then three and a bit each in France and Germany we should, at one time or another during the last few years, have applied for residency in all of those.

Not so easy if your aim is to travel.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

erneboy said:


> Not so easy if you your home beyond the UK is a motorhome, and all the more so if you move around Europe.
> 
> For us over the last few years spending five or so months (yes I know) in Spain, then three and a bit each in France and Germany we should, at one time or another during the last few years, have applied for residency in all of those.
> 
> Not so easy if your aim is to travel.


If you have an address in spain plus health insurance either private or S1 and can prove you have sufficient funds in Spain to live on you can get residency within a week from applying cost 5 years ago was 10 euro its the best 10 euros i have spent


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I know.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> Jeeezas! Its a Gammon fest! For motorhomers some of you are really insular. I can just see you trundling around Europe with your vans packed with Heinz baked beans and cheddar cheese from good old British Lidl or Aldi (Both German by the way) shouting and waving your arms at Foreigners who bloody well should learn English. Feck me!
> 
> Our European or EU Citizenship if you prefer is something some of us have enjoyed and been privileged to have been part of since 1993 and now we will have no more rights or "citizenship" within Europe than someone from the other side of the world or any third country. I presume none of you are fussed that you will no longer be able to over winter in Spain or do long extended trips into Europe for more than 90 days. No. I reckon you wont be doing any of that in the future. Well surely you will want to spend your hard earned money in Blighty supporting the British economy wont you? Skeggy for you lot from now on!
> 
> I am sure you will feel right at home there.


Really Barry you should think about becoming a palm reader :grin2:

So close to the mark but sadly no cigar !

I hate Heinz beans....I am a Branston man, and as for Skeggy.......no thanks ! I only live 20 miles from there :laughing8:
If being European is so important to you...EMIGRATE, I am sure one of the countries will have you :3some:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I love that word........BLOCKED lol
Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> He knows that of course. He is just playing to the Audience no doubt with an inane grin on his face thinking he is nicely winding up those of us that support this venture (the petition) and sadly Ive been daft enough to rise to it. Its hard not to when you have been stripped of something you treasured dearly by a generation harking back to an ideology from the past that actually never existed.
> 
> Cue someone suggesting if you dont like the UK that much move or apply for residency in France etc.


I don't know if the "he" you are referring to is me or someone else but please rest assured that if it is me then my intention would never be to wind you up - you Remainers do it to each other far too well!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> If being European is so important to you...EMIGRATE, I am sure one of the countries will have you :3some:


What did I say? 

That option just became a whole lot harder thanks to you and the others that decided to vote for some kind of imaginary world from the past. Besides, I like where I live. Its arguably the most stunning and nicest place to reside in the UK. Why should I leave? I have not ruled it out of course. I have no ties here or family to worry about. I would have preferred the best of both worlds but if Brexit turns out to be has bad as many of us think it will be then it may well be what we do.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The question is will there be an Eu in its present form be there to go to or will the French sink your dinghy as an illegal migrant should the remainers vision of the future happens


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> The question is will there be an Eu in its present form be there to go to or will the French sink your dinghy as an illegal migrant should the remainers vision of the future happens


Eh?


----------

